# CAAD8 (R5000) vs. Synapse Carbon 2



## GaryP1007 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a deposit in on a CAAD8, should be in within a few days. In the meantime the LBS had be take a Synapse Carbon 2 demo home with me. I like the ride of the Synapse and I like the ride of the R5000. Anything that you more experienced riders would do to point me in one direction or the other? Seems like the R5000 gets better componentry but the aluminum frame. The Synapse gets carbon but slightly lesser componentry. The Synapse is slightly more upright, but I could probabl match positioning on the CAAD.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Having just taken delivery of a Synapse Carbon 2 a little over a week ago, I can definitely attest that it will have no problem getting an aggressive posture if desired; heck, I'm having a bit of trouble getting my fit to be upright *enough* !

I don't have much experience w/ DuraAce so I can't opine whether the R5000's full DA package would be significantly better than the full Ultegra w/ DA rd of the Synapse.

I think it comes down to how you would use the bike: I do long distance club rides & I don't race (though I do like speed!) so the Synapse, with its "floating on air & cornering on rails" ride is an awesome match for my needs. But I think if I were racing I'd be more inclined to go w/ the R5000, both for the slightly shorter wheelbase *and* because I'm still scared shitless to collide w/ a raging peloton while on an all carbon bike.


----------



## GaryP1007 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks and good luck with the new bike!


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Hey Bob! So you bought a Synapse Carbon 2 huh? Outstanding!!! Which color did you choose? Did you put any upgrades on it, or is it bone stock except for pedals? The synapse is still my front runner, but for now, I've been waiting to check out the new C'dale System Six. I know it's a different animal, but I have the time and decent bike to ride in the time being. I strongly believe I will wind up back on the Synapse. I've ridden both the Synapse 1 (Dura-ace) and the Synapse 2 (Ultegra) and both rode equally great. Ride often, ride a lot and enjoy! 

Best Regards,
Gary




Bob Ross said:


> Having just taken delivery of a Synapse Carbon 2 a little over a week ago, I can definitely attest that it will have no problem getting an aggressive posture if desired; heck, I'm having a bit of trouble getting my fit to be upright *enough* !
> 
> I don't have much experience w/ DuraAce so I can't opine whether the R5000's full DA package would be significantly better than the full Ultegra w/ DA rd of the Synapse.
> 
> I think it comes down to how you would use the bike: I do long distance club rides & I don't race (though I do like speed!) so the Synapse, with its "floating on air & cornering on rails" ride is an awesome match for my needs. But I think if I were racing I'd be more inclined to go w/ the R5000, both for the slightly shorter wheelbase *and* because I'm still scared shitless to collide w/ a raging peloton while on an all carbon bike.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

trek5200cs said:


> Hey Bob! So you bought a Synapse Carbon 2 huh? Outstanding!!! Which color did you choose?



BBQ, of course! It looks like a top-secret Stealth bike.




> Did you put any upgrades on it, or is it bone stock except for pedals?


I ordered the compact crankset, but I changed the small chainring from 36t to 34t, and I changed the cassette to a 12-27. (I'm a climbing junkie, & my previous bike had a triple chainring with mountain bike gearing, so I wanted to give myself every possible advantage on hills without having to get the bottom bracket adapter & actually put a triple on the Synapse.) Other than that it's completely stock.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

trek5200cs said:


> Hey Bob! So you bought a Synapse Carbon 2 huh? Outstanding!!! Which color did you choose? Did you put any upgrades on it, or is it bone stock except for pedals? The synapse is still my front runner, but for now, I've been waiting to check out the new C'dale System Six. I know it's a different animal, but I have the time and decent bike to ride in the time being. I strongly believe I will wind up back on the Synapse. I've ridden both the Synapse 1 (Dura-ace) and the Synapse 2 (Ultegra) and both rode equally great. Ride often, ride a lot and enjoy!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gary


Hi Gary,
Just got back into cycling after a 5 year hiatus! Have been considering the Synapse C1 vs the Synapse C2. Can you describe the shifter feel difference between the C1 and C2? Can you feel the difference in the heavier wheels on the C2? I currently have a 2000 R3000 DA and am looking for something a little more comfortable while not giving up the responsiveness and weight I'm used to...

Thanks.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Hey S2k,

I've ridden the C2 a few times now, and ridden the Carbon 1 only once. But that was a nice long ride. Every time I get on the Carbon 2, I LOVED it immediately. Picking it up, it felt Light too! As for differences in feel between the Synapse Carbon 1 and Carbon 2, I noticed no difference. None. Not in the Wheels either. I just couldn't notice/ feel any significant differences. The C2 felt as light, quick, stiff and fast as the C1, but both frames rode notable smoother than the CAAD8. I am in fact tempted to opt for the C2 and forego the extra's that the more expensive C1 offers. I liked the C2 that much. It's an awesome bike.

I will say that I thought the Dura-ace shifting felt a bit smoother and more seamless compared with the Ultegra shifters. Keep in mind the C2 already has a Dura-ace Rear derrailieur. So it's "close." Very close.

I was told that any differences in shfting might just need a fine tuning adjustment. I am also a fan of the FSA K -wing flat handlebar that comes on the Synapse Carbon 1. But you can add those later if you want. The C2 looks like a great value. I suppose it depends on how much you ride.

I hope that helps. Feel free to ask any other questions you like. 
Gary




s2ktaxi said:


> Hi Gary,
> Just got back into cycling after a 5 year hiatus! Have been considering the Synapse C1 vs the Synapse C2. Can you describe the shifter feel difference between the C1 and C2? Can you feel the difference in the heavier wheels on the C2? I currently have a 2000 R3000 DA and am looking for something a little more comfortable while not giving up the responsiveness and weight I'm used to...
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Gary.

The price difference between a C1 and C2 is actually quite significant - can almost fit another good CAAD8 bike in there! However, coming from Dura-Ace (albeit the older 7700 series) in my current CAAD4 R3000, I wanted to make sure I would not regret not getting the Dura-Ace 7800 in the C1.

One thing you should consider is swapping some components out before your LBS assembles the bike.... May save a few $ and get you exactly what you want.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

From what I've been told, today's Ultegra is yesterday's Dura-ace to some degree. Honestly, that C2 is a wonderful ride and probably a better value for a weekend warrior who rides 300-500 miles a month like me.


----------



## evershadow (Aug 2, 2005)

*cannondale R5000, to C! and [email protected]*

just wanted to add some thoughts. i have had the r5000 for almost a year now. some very notable points. the ksyrium elite's use steel bladed spokes so the wheels are a great all around wheel but a little heavy if racing.....2nd. the synapse and r5000 are both super fast frames so there is not much of a difference there....however cannondale has had a few problems with using a band clamp front derailleur and it being a little too big or should i say the seat tube size is a little too small and therefore the fd slips and drops. 
3rd. Shimano's new component line uses more plastic compared to the last generation so i don't know if you can really compare the two. Dura Ace shifters has a definite more positive shift compared to the ultegra's so no matter how well you tune a rear derailleur you wont get the same shift....if that is really important. I really enjoy my R5000 however would not find any reason to not purchase the C2 except for the ultegra shifters. as far as the C1 and C2 i think the C1 would be overkill especially due to the wheels. i would highly suggest purchasing a set of training wheels on the side if you do get that bike..

have fun


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

The C2 does come with a DuraAce RD though... so hopefully that will help. Tomorrow, I actually will test the SystemSix - in my correct size even!


----------



## GaryP1007 (Jun 26, 2006)

I returned the R5000 and right now have a 2005 Six13 Durace and a 2006 Synapse C2 in my garage. This is going to be fun comparing one to the other. The one thing I noticed immediately is that hills are easier on the Six13 as it is stiffer than the C2. I will let you know what I find over the next couple days.


----------



## GaryP1007 (Jun 26, 2006)

Leaning toward the Six13 at this time. Ride is as smooth as the Synapse. Frame is stiffer. Durace are noticably smoother. The Synapse has a Compact Drive and the Six13 does not, however due to frame stiffness on Six13 I am not noticing a big difference.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Just came back from a ride on the System Six. Compared to the Six13, the System Six feels a little bit slightly more direct under power but is noticeably more solid and stable speeding down hills and even just cruising on smooth to course pavement. Unfortunately, I haven't had the opportunity to test a Synapse C1 or C2 to compare.

The current generation Ultegra (with a DA RD) definitely has better shifting and shift feel compared to my full Dura Ace 7700 on my '00 R3000 CAAD4. Granted, it may still weigh more and may be slightly less durable.

By the way, a 52cm System Six 2 C weighs 18.2 lbs with 0.9 lb campus pedals.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

s2ktaxi said:


> By the way, a 52cm System Six 2 C weighs 18.2 lbs with 0.9 lb campus pedals.


Seems strangely heavy...my 54cm DA/9 CAAD 8 weighs in at 16.5!


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

At first, I thought so too. But I suspect a 52cm SystemSix 1C with Dura Ace, ES (instead of Elite) wheels, slightly lighter seatpost, etc, will probably come in at about 16.5 as well. I don't think the SystemSix frame on it's own is any lighter than a CAAD 8 equivalent. My current 52cm CAAD 4 DA without pedals is 17 lbs.


----------

